# Internet Architecture Database



## Miero (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, Anyone knows of some internet database for architects/architecture? I'm thinking something like imdb.

do you think this is a good idea for building a website?

Thanks
miero


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Help for Architects and Designers with concepts*

I would call it a database of sorts.

www.houzz.com is a fantastic sales tool. It is great for pre screening clients and getting inside their heads. 

New users can set up a profile, start an idea book and then email you the link. Then you have a base to work off and instead of trying to articulate some concepts and spending 2 hours as the design guy you can go straight to the scope of work.

I find serious clients will do this for me. I find tire kickers will not. This new approach has me home more evenings a week as I now won't quote a project until I have this idea book. This approach is one worth a try - give it a go.

JW


----------



## oldhouseluvr (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, that website is sweet. would definately seperate you from other bidders


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I would call it a database of sorts.
> 
> www.houzz.com is a fantastic sales tool.


Thank you Mr. Whipple, that is a useful site:thumbsup:

(now PLEASE stop squeezing the Charmin!)


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Get your work up there boys*

Get your work up there boys...

Start your own idea books and when your onsite you can pull up bathroom projects, tile layout options, paint colours and on and on...

All my clients love the site and I get so many thank you's from them for the heads up.

If a client can't spend one night gathering you the pictures so you can quote a job right - what do you think the odds are they are really that serious on having you do the job?

Maybe they just want to pick your brain???


----------

